# Could excess hairballs be causing diarrhea ?



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi,

Just wonder if anyone could offer me some advice. Since Saturday my 10 mth old kitten Honey has been having bouts of diarrhea. I have been in regular contact with my vets, but as she has seemed fine in herself and has been drinking lots of water, they have advised me to keep her on a very bland diet and assess the situation for a few days. The only thing that seems to be annoying her is her mucky fluffy rear end which have been doing my best to keep clean and poo free !!

She is wormed monthly with advocate and receives a special wormer every 3 mths and is an indoor cat. I have also seen no sign of worms in her runny stools.

The thing that is started to concern me is that for the last month during the hot weather she has been shedding alot of excess fur and is still grooming herself regularly. During these bouts of diarrhea she has hacked up two huge dreadlock clumps of her fur. I am beginning to think that this could be the problem and i am waiting for a phonecall back from the vets now to speak to somebody. 

Could it be possible that the excess fur she is licking is causing the diarrhea and has anybody had this problem.

Would appreciate any comments, will of course be taking her to the vets anyway to deal with the hairball problem and in a way i am hoping this is the cause , rather than anything else nasty 

Thanks

Kelly xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Im probably in the wrong here but it sounds to me like your giving too much wormer.

An outdoor cat only requires worming every 3 monthes.

Maby just stick with your kitten wormer every 3 monthes and see how it goes?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't think a hairball would cause problems at the other end, except maybe constipation? But I'm not sure on that.

You've had them out in the garden haven't you? It could be that she's picked something up from bird poo or anything really. Do you have other cats come through your garden?

The best thing to do to prevent problematic hair balls is daily grooming, and probably twice daily when they are shedding.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

What are you feeding her aswell? 

Have you tried any hairball aids?


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. I probably agree with the worming of an indoor cat should be less. The vet advised me to do monthly up until she was one. Will raise that with them later.

Was giving her Hairball remedy treats until she had the diarrhea so will hopefully continue with that.

You are right Aurelia..have been giving them both a little time in my garden for a few days but stopped that as soon as the diarrhea started to appear and will be hesistant to let them out again as they are not crying to go out since i stopped them. To the best of my knowledge no other cats come in my garden, but cannot be 100 % sure.

If for any reason she has maybe eaten something outside without me directly seeing her ,i am right to assume as long as she is flead wormed and has all her vaccinations that she will not be suffering from any disease ?? 

I notice my two have been chasing flies inside my house when they have flown through the roof windows and eating them 

Just worry so much about both of them and will do anything to nip this in the bud

Thanks

Kelly
xx

Will also increase my grooming of her


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Maby stop the treats for now.

What cat food are you feeding? You can get cat foods that have hair ball remedies included in them. Although i would worry about swapping her diet around if her stomach is upset.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I wonder if it's the hairball treats and was going to suggest that something new in her diet that didn't agree with her would cause these symptoms. Either that or a bug she's picked up. If she's firming up it's a good sign, though.

Hairball can cause both vomiting and constipation but I've never heard of diarrhea and can't really see how it could at any rate.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, I guess technically, if she ingests a lot of fur HM than it is possible that the extra hair is acting as extra fibre. Much like fur and feathers of prey would. So, I guess it is *theoretically* possible that instead of resulting in a hairball or leading to constipation, it has the opposite effect in your cat.

BUT there are many reasons why a cat would have an upset stomach (she could have picked up a bug while out, she might have eaten something that is disagreeing with her etc - though I wouldn't blame the flies; cats eat lots of insects when they are out and about) that instead of trying more hairball remedies for now (which mostly have a laxative effect) take her to the vet and get her checked over. Perhaps also pick up some pro-kolin when you are at the vets or try a little pro-biotic yoghurt to help rebalance her gut.

When you are back from the vet then put her on a bland diet of boiled chicken until her tum settles down.


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Howldaloom, Aurelia,Ianthi & Hobbs

Thanks for your swift replies.

Honey had a few stomach problems when she was 3mths old and after lots of stool samples and antibiotics, everything came back clear so it was put down to dietary, so we changed her food.

Since looking at Hobbs a-z list after the above, we started to feed her Grau wet and mixture of Orijen and J.W.B dry. Then after a good 6 mths both kittens were turing their nose up and getting a little bored, so decided to rotate their foods. Bozita, Grau and natures menu wet and still Orijen and J.W.B dry which seemed to be going great 

All your advice has been great, will take her to vets tonight and get her something to calm her gut and bowel and feed a bland diet for the next few days. Also groom her everyday so the hairballs will hopefully decrease.

I am assuming if she has picked up anything from her trip in the garden this will probably make her stomach very unbalanced and then returning to her normal rich foods too soon will make the symptoms reoccur...i do think the hair may be adding to her woes. So will address everything 

Thanks again

Kelly xx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi,

Just wanted to give a little update on Honey. Apart from being really scared at vets i was really pleased with visit. Her temp was normal and she is well hydrated

Vet offered to give me paste or powder to settle her stomach but from past experience she can smell anything hidden in her food from a mile off !! and is very hard to medicate orally 

So she gave her a shot of vitamin b to help her stomach and i have got lots of gastro intestinal and sensitive tum foods wet and dry to give her.

She has enjoyed a bowl of wet chicken and rice and so far no squirts !! 
She seems to have more energy this evening and has just giving me a huge cuddle on my bed.

Her little sparkle seems to be coming back already...hope she is feeling better and will continue to do so 

Thanks again for your help earlier guys

Kelly xx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

hi honeysmum

glad to hear she is better. One thing I keep in the house is fortiflora which is a probiotic powder, so it may of been this being offered. All of my cats go crazy for it and I give it to my IBD cats a couple of times a week, and every cat in the house swarms round it. I got it from Yate at one point so I'm sure Bradley Stoke would have it as well. You can buy it online as well which I do now. 

may be worth considering should there be another time


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> hi honeysmum
> 
> glad to hear she is better. One thing I keep in the house is fortiflora which is a probiotic powder, so it may of been this being offered. All of my cats go crazy for it and I give it to my IBD cats a couple of times a week, and every cat in the house swarms round it. I got it from Yate at one point so I'm sure Bradley Stoke would have it as well. You can buy it online as well which I do now.
> 
> may be worth considering should there be another time


Looking on net now cazzer for that...sounds great...would love to give to Honey that on a more regular basis as i have a feeling that she will always have an up and down tum from time to time 

Thanks again

Kelly xx


----------

